# Labels & Hang Tags



## jjbroke (Aug 14, 2008)

_*Any of you come across or are currently using a company in which does great work in both areas if not one? Your feedback is greatly appreciated.*_


----------



## novanutcase (Aug 6, 2008)

jjbroke said:


> _*Any of you come across or are currently using a company in which does great work in both areas if not one? Your feedback is greatly appreciated.*_


Where are you and what quantinty and how many styles are you looking to do?

John


----------



## Victor (Jun 21, 2007)

circlerprinting.com does both, but they will only do these services for those who have their t-shirts printed by them.


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

ClothingLabels4U sent me a great set of samples and they do some great work. They are also a Preferred Vendor on these forums and offer a free shipping promo:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/view_clothinglabels4u.htm


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 14, 2007)

does anyone know what clothinglabels4U generally charges for basic 2-sided hangtags (non-cloth)? i've found some great sites from recommendations here but some of them don't offer prices for their services.


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

We don't discuss prices on the forums. Best to just give them a call and they'll give you a quote.


----------



## jmlampert23 (Nov 7, 2008)

Clothing labels, clothing tags, cloth labels, woven labels, woven label manufacturers


----------



## jamaspea (Oct 15, 2007)

I just found this place: http://www.printrunner.com got the 2x2 stickers and they where really quick. I am gonna order the 2x2 hang tags, full color front one color back, hole punched, UV coating front. Its like 10c a piece at 500. So its like 50 bucks for 500 hangtags. The stickers i ordered from them came fast andd look good. After we get past turkey day im gonna order some hang tag. Will let you know how they turn out.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 14, 2007)

^^
looks good, however, I couldn't find a downloadable template for hang tags. is there a standard size I should be looking at or should I just go with a size of my choosing?


----------



## Art_Director (Oct 24, 2007)

Here's what I'm doing for hang tags (the cheap [email protected]#$rd that i am). I have an OKI data 5300n Color laser printer. Using Illustrator, Corel Draw or Photoshop you can make out some classy design. I print out on card stock made for color lasers - sure there is an inkjet version of card stock. I purchased several one off tag punchers at a clearance at Joann's fabric store, pretty sure the original intent for these tag die-stamp gizmo's were originally for scrap booking. I'm able to duplex print to my OKI with a hardware adapter. Corel Draw allows you to setup duplex during installation of the software. You can get an inkjet for $59, Walmart sells a 3M laminator too for $29 in-case you really want fancy ones. [_> the tag looks like this icon and a hole punch can be used or one of them guns on eBay for $6 that puts the nylon stringy bit into it. Once I sell the line and need 80k of them I'll use alternative methods.


----------



## Art_Director (Oct 24, 2007)

Rippedsheets also has precut items that may help.Rippedsheets.com Custom Blank Laser Inkjet Labels Tags Magnets


----------



## jamaspea (Oct 15, 2007)

gaseousclay said:


> ^^
> looks good, however, I couldn't find a downloadable template for hang tags. is there a standard size I should be looking at or should I just go with a size of my choosing?


Yeah they dont have downloadable templates for the hang tags or stickers, just pick the size you want, and open new with that measurements in whatever program you are using.


----------



## Art_Director (Oct 24, 2007)

The die cutting gizmo is called "Whale of a Punch" http://www.eksuccess.comEK Success - Generic, Punches, Large


----------

